

Mourning the Death of Handwriting - kennyroo
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1912419,00.html

======
philwelch
_physicians -- whose illegible handwriting on charts and prescription pads
causes thousands of deaths a year_

Holy shit! That sounds like a way more interesting article to write than this
one. Is that seriously true?

 _"I worry that cursive will go the way of Latin and that eventually we won't
be able to read it," says Garcia. "What if 50 years from now, kids can't read
the Declaration of Independence?"_

Reading these documents already requires some trouble, especially since (to
today's eyes) they were authored by the "Continental Congrefs".

------
jeffbradberry
This article seems to be claiming that computers and text messaging are
responsible for the final decline in handwriting, but I grew up before
personal computers were ubiquitous (I was born in 1977) and cursive was
already heavily deemphasized in the schools I went through. I don't recall a
single teacher who wouldn't accept hand printed work.

------
robotron
Well, I'm 37 and never have had good handwriting much preferring to type all
of my life.

~~~
bmj
I have horrible handwriting, but in high school I decided to mimic my father's
draftsman-quality printing. Depending on the audience of what I'm writing
(typically just myself), my penmanship ranges from illegible to very neat. I
still prefer to use a pen and paper for a journal and most note-taking, too.

~~~
rs
I've ended up on the opposite side of the spectrum - back when I was working
as a developer in an office, I used to write something at least once a day and
that kept my handwriting in check.

However, ever since I started working from home, I just type everything. I was
even nervous signing a credit card slip the other day as the merchant's chip
and pin terminal was broken.

I do envy your good habit of using pen and paper for journal/note-taking!

